

How Gas Price Fixing Is Screwing Cab Drivers And They Don’t Realize It - iamvictorious
http://iamvictorio.us/post/35641468958/gas-price-fixing-effect

======
Espressosaurus
For a counterpoint, see here: [http://www.ritholtz.com/blog/2012/11/why-does-
odd-evengas-ra...](http://www.ritholtz.com/blog/2012/11/why-does-odd-evengas-
rationing-work/)

"And post Hurricane Sandy, we have the issue of Government mandated gasoline
rationing. On any given day, 50% of customers cannot legally tank up their
cars due to the last digit of the license plate number.

Experience in NJ and NY shows that rationing has worked tremendously well. Gas
lines have gone from 3 hours down to [crossed-out]15 minutes[/crossed-out]
nothing, even as many stations still have no power and fuel deliveries are not
back to normal."

